# Minature Steam Engine



## The_Paso_Kid (Nov 15, 2016)

This was my third steam engine build. I used plans from the July 1963 Mechanix Illustrated magazine.

[ame]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1X43rLQY6-A[/ame]


----------



## stevehuckss396 (Nov 17, 2016)

Very nice! I love the wobblers. I have many around here. They are fun .


----------



## open (Feb 15, 2017)

Good work man


----------



## Blogwitch (Feb 16, 2017)

It looks like you are improving your skills with each build, very well done indeed.

John


----------

